# New, single , lesbian and starting my journey.



## Valiants84 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi everyone.
Well as my thread title suggestes I am a single Lesbian and I have decided to start my journey of becoming a parent.

So far I have had all the tests and am now awaiting my next step.

I have opted to use the manchester fertility clinic and also to egg share.

So that's a little about me!! Guess I'm here to read people's experience and look for friends and supportive people. 
I'm petrified!!!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Valiant*, hi. We've had all our treatment at Manchester Fertility. They're all delightful, especially the loveliest Rita, oh and Sam too. 
We're doing FET next month, hopefully that works as I don't really want to have to do ivf again. I will do if needed, I'd just prefer not too. 
Best of luck to you. Xx


----------



## Valiants84 (Jul 13, 2014)

Oh my goodness , I'm not used to all these anagrams!!!

Really glad to hear they have been so good to you. So far I have found them fantastic!
They are very supportive, just waiting for an email of my next step which I think is finding a recipient for my eggs!

I wish you all the luck in the world
Xx


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just wanted to wish you luck, good for you going it alone x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Valiant*, FET = frozen embryo transfer. We had one left over and frozen from our fresh cycle in May/June. Xx


----------



## Valiants84 (Jul 13, 2014)

Ahhh thank you  
Really hope that works for you.


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

My wife and I had two natural IUIs earlier this year both BFN.  We are now moving onto IVF later in the year.  We are having treatment at a London clinic.

Good luck on your journey to motherhood.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

If you search for abbreviations at the top there's a post with them all in. Xx


----------



## Valiants84 (Jul 13, 2014)

I will certainly look at that , thank you.
Think I need to search through about egg sharing too.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi and wwelcome to thwe journey to motherhood! 

Can  Ask do you have gynae issues else deciding to opt for ivf straight away?


----------



## Valiants84 (Jul 13, 2014)

No issues, I want to share my eggs therefor ivf !!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Valiant84 welcome- there are some single women on the other thread who are also lesbian mummies - both these threads are fab for support and good luck with your journey


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Wishing you lots of luck! We had IVF last year and our LB is now 3 months old.


----------



## Valiants84 (Jul 13, 2014)

Congratulations!!! That's amazing, so lucky and blessed. I wish you all the best


----------

